# Better Grade Plywood in the D.C. Baltimore area?



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello fellow Lumber Jocks. I'm going to be building a large wall unit/shelving system for a basement and i'm trying to find a better grade plywood then is available at the big box stores. I used that stuff in my shop and the veneers peel apart. I'd need 4'x8' sheets for a better use of materials so the 5'x5' sheets at WoodCraft wont work so well. These shelves will be used and abused so mdf and particle board is out. Finish is not critical so rotary cut is preferred for some cost savings. I was looking for Appleply but no one around here knows what it is.

Any one know of a supplier in the D.C. Baltimore Metro area? 
Most of the other lumber yards around (besides the big box) only carry low grade construction stuff or have no idea what i'm talking about with the grade of their plywood.

Thanks for all the help you guys give.


----------



## SidFarkus (Jan 7, 2013)

I live a little north of DC in MD and I get all my wood from Exotic Lumber Inc http://www.exoticlumberinc.com/ in Gaithersburg. I don't use a lot of ply but the 5×5 BB sheets I've got from them before were good quality.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

According to the Appleply site "Where to buy"

Lowe's Home Improvement 
8755 Branch Ave, Clinton, MD 20735, USA
(301) 877-7790

HTH.


----------



## tsdahc (Dec 18, 2011)

If your able to get to vienna VA check Vienna hardwoods, they can get all sorts of different plys. Ive purchased 1/4 maple from them and it was better then the BB stores. Its alittle more expensive but so far the quality ive seen in the store is better then BB. 
Vienna Hardwoods
The store is bit of a mess but they have some gems hidden as well. I reglarly check their specials page too. Over the New Years holiday they had 1/2 all in stock lumber, picked up some 8/4 cherry, 7 " wide 9 ft long was $40.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks John. i tried the same thing. Called them to find out if they actually had it and what the price on it was. After being on hold for too long and bounced back and forth a dozen times and calling back a couple times i finally talked to someone and he said they don't have it right now and are waiting on a truck the beginning of this week sometime but he thinks it only cost $39 so i don't think he knows what i was talking about. I'll probably go check there stock out later just to see if they have a spot for it.


----------



## EdwardR (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.hardwoodsincorporated.com/


----------



## tturner (Nov 5, 2012)

Try free state timbers in Timonium. Great guy great products. Not the cheesy crap from Lowe's depot. He would not let me leave until my expensive maple ply was covered in cardboard for protection. He knows his stuff and even gave me lessons on using a jointer a few years ago. And you'll be in heaven with all the hardwood.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I did check out the Lowes in Clinton, md and they do have Appleply just not in 4'x8' sheets. The largest piece they have is 16"x96" @$49.98. That's $6.25 bft and smaller pieces came out to more than that. I can get solid hardwoods cheaper than that.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Check out Northland Forest Products


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

Where at in Maryland? I have a supplier in Washington County that has good materials for great prices. They are mennonite so no web site and don't expect them to answer the phone but they can supply just about anything you would want


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sure don't know, I'm in Oregon; just wanted to say that's one of the cutest baby pics I've seen!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

OnlyJustMe,

Did you find a supplier for your plywood yet?

If not, you could try Wruth Wood Group; http://www.wurthwoodgroup.com/Locations.aspx

They have a location in Baltimore. I've dealt with their store in Charleston, SC and the one in Raleigh,NC. They carry all types of furniture/cabinet grade plywoods and hardwoods.

Good luck


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Woodendeavor I'm over in PG county. Washington county is a bit far but i'm sometimes out that way visiting family.

Thanks Huff. 
I just went with the "cabinet grade" plywood from HD for now. They are mostly utility shelves, just odd shaped to fit around a window and some other things in a basement to get maximum storage. We'll see how long this stuff lasts. I'm replacing a couple small walmart shelves that were starting to collapse and they should last a lot longer than them.
I'll keep Wurth in mind for next time.


----------



## Mark828 (Feb 13, 2013)

There is another Exotic Lumber in Annapolis right before the Bay Bridge. Where I get all my stuff.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I called them and they didn't have what i wanted in stock.


----------



## JLMoore3rd (Aug 8, 2013)

Have you tried Harbor Sales over on the Eastern Shore? I've been ordering birch from them and have been mostly happy… some of the pieces aren't perfect on both sides (fills, warts, etc.) but I've worked around them. Prices aren't too bad either: 
4' X 8' X 3/4" C2 Cabinet Grade Birch Plywood $59.99
4' x 8' x 12mm BB Grade Multi-Ply (9 Ply) Baltic Birch Plywood $84.20

I'm in the process of putting together a set of built-ins in my basement and ordered sheets pre-cut… makes it easier than breaking them down myself (read: lazy). Their delivery fee is also affordable, if you live in their route. I'm up in Catonsville, so I'm on one of their routes.

Harbor Sales
www.harborsales.net
800-345-1712


----------



## pwgphoto (May 1, 2012)

Never tried them because there is a $250 minimum order for non-business sales, but they seem to have a huge selection of plywood. Chesapeake Plywood http://www.chesapeakeplywood.com/ They supply cabinet shops and other pros. I don't think you can actually walk through the place and pick out what you want, but I think dealing with pros, they know what they are doing. I would love to hear from people who may have bought from them.


----------

